# How many w8 owners are on this forum?



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

WTF. it feels like aftermarket industry just disregarded this car. can't find **** to fit it. Otherwise "it's an amazing machine" !


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

Yeh finding parts is a real pain. But after alot of research you will find that alot of the audi s4 and even some a4 parts fit the w8 since they are on almost the same chasis. Now finding engine upgrades is a whole different ball game haha


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (UNFw8fourmotion)*

someone was also saying stuff about a6 4.2l suspension fitting w8 but the info is not verified. Anyway it is unfortunate. 
have you been able to upgrade anything?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003w84motion* »_someone was also saying stuff about a6 4.2l suspension fitting w8 but the info is not verified. Anyway it is unfortunate. 
have you been able to upgrade anything?

I'd reckon the larger C5 and C6 A6s would share little in common part-wise with a smaller W8 powered B5 Passat even if they share the similar multi-link front suspension as does the D2-D3 A8. Just because the suspensions look similar at first glance doesn't in fact mean that anything will swap.
In reality the only thing the 4.2 powered C5-C6 A6--as well as B6-B7 S4 and D2-D3 A8--really share in common with the W8 powered B5 Passat is that they all have eight cylinders and that's about it. Figure that a Corvette or even a Crown Vic shares the same in common, too.


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (monkeytronic)*

The only upgrades i have been able to preform was fk silverline coils, custom exhaust and a giac chip (which was a pretty penny) im currently trying to track down a short shifter for this car but i am having a very hard time since most w8's were equipped with the triptronic transmission


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_
I'd reckon the larger C5 and C6 A6s would share little in common part-wise with a smaller W8 powered B5 Passat even if they share the similar multi-link front suspension as does the D2-D3 A8. Just because the suspensions look similar at first glance doesn't in fact mean that anything will swap.
In reality the only thing the 4.2 powered C5-C6 A6--as well as B6-B7 S4 and D2-D3 A8--really share in common with the W8 powered B5 Passat is that they all have eight cylinders and that's about it. Figure that a Corvette or even a Crown Vic shares the same in common, too.









There are some who have successfully installed struts/springs and coilover setups for 4.2 A6s on W8 Passats.


----------



## dream4rs2 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

love the car,had it since new and no major issues. oh yea, i replaced a thermostat housing for 1700 and then just recently had a torque converter code pop up. fortunately i found a ton of water on the passenger floor board and noticed the comfort control module under water. I removed it dried it and no problem since. I believe this w8 engine was a test engine for vwoa as a power plant for the toureg but they chose the audi 4.2. The stubby antenna is non functional, it is in the rear quarter glass, and it has two gas tanks, hence no full size spare. The headlights are genius with a flap that close/opens when operating the high beams ( have 77 k and have not had to replace bulb yet! ) I am assuming the after market scene knew this and did not put much in r&d. I have a k&n filter and that is all. Figure i could drop 40k on a hybrid twin turbo kit if i had the loot. I love this car, need to sell it to get rid of debt, but it feels like i am falling in love all over again now the check engine light is off! cheers..


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (dream4rs2)*

I think you can install an Audi s4 Short shifter in the W8, and there are a few companies that make springs/shocks for the W8 and coilovers too..just $$$


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (AJB)*

S4 short-shifter will work.
If you don't want to go the coilover route H&R Sports are listed. I had them on my 6 speed. 1 3/4" drop front - 1 1/2" rear. As for struts, go with Bilstein Sports listed for an A6 4.2...
I had the Wetterauer chip and a custom Magna-Flow exhaust. I wonder if I still have that pic of my speedometer *ALLEGEDLY* pointing at 171 mph..








The W8 was a design study for perhaps the replacement S4 motor from the 2.7T. Audi decided not to use it, instead adopting the rear-chain drive to the 4.2, removing almost 4 inches from the front of the engine to fit it in the B5 / B5.5 engine bay...
I loved mine.. It easily started off in 2nd gear and had no problem lugging 3rd gear down to an idle then back up in B2B traffic..



_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 6:00 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## rustysweater37 (Oct 7, 2009)

_Modified by rustysweater37 at 3:50 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (rustysweater37)*

I had the H&R sport springs on first and they ride very nice and but they dont drop the ride height as much as advertised so i eventually switched to the fk coils and i am very happy! Thank you for the info on the short shifter


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (UNFw8fourmotion)*


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (dream4rs2)*

One headlight died on me about a 6 month ago, the bulb is like $175 at the dealer, but it's a 3-4 hour job to replace it: grille, support, bumper and fender had to come off to get the headlight out. it was a nightmare.


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (rustysweater37)*

tell me about it ......, i am lucky i have a mechanic friend, but he curses everytime i bring this car in....


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

I am looking for 1 rim same as on the picture (one of mine is crakced for the 2nd time now) if anyone has one for sale?










_Modified by 2003w84motion at 5:00 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## MattW8 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

I've replaced both of my lights now, the first time took 2 hours, the last one I changed last weekend was $100 for the bulb and 40 mins to replace. It really doesn't take long to remove the bumper and grill once you have done it once before. A few screws and it slides right off.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

Man, I feel your pain....I live in this 3rd world country called Memphis, TN where they can't afford to fix the roads. I have destroyed 6 rims on this car. I'm on my 3rd set of new rims in just 2 years. That's at $1,500.00 a pop for a set of wheels and tires. That's $4,500.00 in 2 years!!! If you include the 11 wheel straightenings/repairs at the local machine shop since 2004 @ $150.00 a pop that's over $6,000.00 in repairs on the wheels alone since I bought this car. 
I did some research and the recommended load index for tires on a car that weighs 4050# is 105 . The largest factory size tire you can fit under there is a 235/45/17 with an XL load rating and it's load rating is only 97. I squeezed a set of 245/45/17 XL's under my fenders and they have a load index of 99. I'm still popping tires off the bead of the rim hitting relatively small pot holes.
It's a loosing battle unless you live where all of the streets have brand new asphalt.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (un4givun2)*

That's interesting about your different tire sizes. I've been considering going up to 235/45/17 XLs since I've realized that my speedometer is about 10% slow. Plus there are more tires in that size offered as XLs. The current load rating on my tires is a 91 which is not the recommended LR. And it shows in how fast the tires are wearing. The outer edges are really taking a beating. Are there any drawbacks to going to 235? Rubbing? Sluggishness? Weight penalty? 
BTW, I have some relatives that live in M. And I guess I've never thought the roads were that bad. But it may be because I've not been very adventurous in driving around. Always thought it was a nice place!


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (BlackJelli)*

The load rating on my tires is 94..they are alittle stiff....but I could not get the normal 91 load rating in the stock size.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

The original tires were recalled on these vehicles because of the load rating. The recall was very early with the original 02' models. VW changed the load rating to 97 for these vehicles as a result. To gain the appropriate wear with a rating below 97 you will need to inflate the tire to 37-40 psi and that introduces a ton of other concerns. I live in Alaska and our roads dont have pot holes, they have craters and frost heaves. If pot holes are an issue where you live then I'd say the 16 inch rim is a far better choice given the added sidewall cushion the tires will have. I have Nokian WRG2s (97 XL) wrapped around the factory 16 inch BBS rims and have never even bent a rim. Anyone running larger than 16" rims is taking a risk in these cars, I do admit however that your cars sneakers look way better than mine if you have any of the factory 17" rims. 
-David


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (vertigoeffect)*

^^ Good information. If the recommended LR is now 97 and I'm riding on 91s, no wonder I'm seeing excessive wear on the edges. The other day I put in 40 lbs and it rides somewhat better. The next set I get will probably be plus width with a 94LR. My wheels are the Madras 17s but I live in Atlanta where my huge taxes pay for snazzy roads...


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (XR4Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XR4Tim* »_
There are some who have successfully installed struts/springs and coilover setups for 4.2 A6s on W8 Passats.

Can someone point me in the direction of this information? I'd like to see if any fab work was need. Thanks.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (BlackJelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackJelli* »_That's interesting about your different tire sizes. I've been considering going up to 235/45/17 XLs since I've realized that my speedometer is about 10% slow. Plus there are more tires in that size offered as XLs. The current load rating on my tires is a 91 which is not the recommended LR. And it shows in how fast the tires are wearing. The outer edges are really taking a beating. Are there any drawbacks to going to 235? Rubbing? Sluggishness? Weight penalty? 
BTW, I have some relatives that live in M. And I guess I've never thought the roads were that bad. But it may be because I've not been very adventurous in driving around. Always thought it was a nice place! 

BlackJelli,
Ditto....besides not being able to find any more of the factory 16" W8 rims and not willing to pay $700 a piece for the factory BBS 17's that came on the sport models I switched to a factory refurbished set of 17's off an Audi A6. Like you said, the XL rated tires are a lot easier to find in the 235/45/17's than the 215/55/16's. 
Someone after you mentioned their speedo being 10% off on the low side. Same here.......My speedo was still 5% off after putting the 235/45/17's on. Now I have the 245/45/17's and the speedo is still slow by 2mph across the entire range from 10-80mph. 
Most of the through streets in Memphis are OK. I have to travel through the industrial areas to do my job and I live in a rural area of Memphis that gets overlooked a lot when it comes to street maintenance. The drastic temperature diferentiations between summer and winter and the heavy rainfall totals we get on top of the bankrupt city government equal dilapidated streets.


----------



## w8man5000 (Dec 17, 2009)

can someone message me websites were they sell the chips for this car at? thanx


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_
Someone after you mentioned their speedo being 10% off on the low side. Same here.......My speedo was still 5% off after putting the 235/45/17's on. Now I have the 245/45/17's and the speedo is still slow by 2mph across the entire range from 10-80mph. 


I think it is a racket and a ripoff that VW does this to our cars. The sooner the cars are off warranty, the fewer claims they have to honor. Our cars also give us an inflated view of the fuel milage we actually get. The other day I did the math at the pump and my car's computed MPG was two MPG off! That is addition to the speedo error.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (BlackJelli)*

My speedo is off too...6 mph off at 80mph according to my GPS


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (BlackJelli)*

i get 18 highway approx. and 10-12 in the city. 
They advertize 24mpg highway. 
Drove it to Calfornia and back last year fro about $500 (for approx 7k miles) in gas costs (A93). It's still pretty good for a 4.0L 8 cyl. Plus i have high mileage.


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (un4givun2)*

I have 235x40x18 hancook UHP all season. If i dont pump them more than 32psi i am pretty good with bubbles. 
The rims keep braking though








saving up for a set of "mandrus millenium".


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

Yeah, that's been my problem. These Audi wheels I'm running now have been OK. I've only had to straighten 2 wheels in the past 6 months








I would like a set of RIAL Como's. If you go to tireracks site it does not come up with the Rial as a wheel for the W8. But, if you inter a 2003 Audi A4 3.0 more than 3 times the number of available wheels in stock pop up. The Rial Como is my favorite because RIAL actually makes factory wheels for Audi and VW. They even have a direct factory replacement wheel for an Audi Allroad. It just has a Rial center cap instead of an Audi. These wheels are very strong and are priced reasonable at $140.00 a piece for the 17's. To geat any better you have to step up to the BBS at the tune of $300.00 ea.


----------



## 2003w84motion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (un4givun2)*

I looked them up, i Liked Rial Nogaro since they look like bbs but with lip. 
Do you know what the load rating (is there such thing at all) is supposed to be on rims for the w8's ?
I have a feeling i crack my rims (samarkand) only because the came off a 2006 2.0T passat which is 500LBS lighter than a w8. 
what do you think?


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (2003w84motion)*

I've been using the weight of the wheels as the determining factor. I also look to see if the wheels are a match for the A6 or A8 since they are closer in weight to the W8. I have not found many web sites that have any parts or wheels in their data bases for the W8. For example, if you search for brake rotors enter a 2003 A8 instead of a 2003 W8 in the search engine. It will blow you away at how many rotors pop up for the Audi A8 and none pop up for the VW W8 and they have the same size rotors front and rear. The only difference is the VW has the 4-pads per caliper in the front where the A8 has only 2 per caliper. Also, the A8 has the HD option that gets 345mm fronts and 280mm rears instead of the W8's 321mm/269mm. It's a rare option and most data bases don't even show the HD rotors for the A8. Just make sure you select the base model A8 (if there is such a thing).
Back to the wheels.....the heavier the better. I'm trying to stick with wheels that weigh over 22# each. It sucks as far as handling and ride quality is concerned to go with wheels that heavy, but it's worth it. If I knew I could make them work I would buy a set of the 17" Rial Flair. They are for the Audi Allroad and they are direct factory replacement wheels for the Allroad. They weigh 25.8#. The problem is they have a 20mm offset and the Audi A4 and VW Passat both have 35mm offsets. The tires would be 5/8" closer to the edge of my fender and I already have problems with the 245/45/17's rubbing when I over drive it.


----------



## seatowjoe (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (un4givun2)*

2004 W8 sedan with 25,500 miles and loving every minute of it!


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_Back to the wheels.....the heavier the better. I'm trying to stick with wheels that weigh over 22# each. It sucks as far as handling and ride quality is concerned to go with wheels that heavy, but it's worth it. If I knew I could make them work I would buy a set of the 17" Rial Flair. They are for the Audi Allroad and they are direct factory replacement wheels for the Allroad. They weigh 25.8#. The problem is they have a 20mm offset and the Audi A4 and VW Passat both have 35mm offsets. The tires would be 5/8" closer to the edge of my fender and I already have problems with the 245/45/17's rubbing when I over drive it. 

So you'd pass on a set of lightweight forged alloy wheels in favor of heavy cast alloy wheels? Which is to say that greater wheel weight does not constitute nor guarantee greater wheel strength.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: How many w8 owners are on this forum? (monkeytronic)*

Forged wheels are great if you can afford them. I've looked for some several times and have never found any 17" forged wheels to fit the Passat/A4.
In fact, I just double checked with the Tire Rack and there still are no 17" Forged Aluminum wheels in stock for the Passat/A4 or A6. 
They only have 2 and both are BBS's and neither are in stock. 
Not that I would pay the $700.00 a wheel that they are asking for even if they were in stock. Having forged wheels on all 4 corners will not solve the problem. 
Just 9 months ago the street in front of my job caved in after a heavy rain storm. No one knew about it and there were no barricades or barrels or signs up to warn anyone of the dangers. 6 people at my job (including myself) hit this sink hole and destroyed both the wheels on the passenger side of their vehicles. 3 of those vehicles had factory steel wheels. The city of Memphis refused to accept any responsibility. 
Besides that, it's probably better that the wheel collapsed under these circumstances. 2 of the cars that had steel wheels suffered structural damage to the front end. I believe my wheels collapsing absorbed enough of the impact that it saved my front end from structural damage.


----------

